# Adequate space for Bolivian Rams?



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I have recently added a Bolivian Ram to my tank, but unfortunately he didn't make it(swim bladder problems). He showed signs of it from day one, but I didn't think too much of it at the time. Over the last couple days, the condition was getting worse and worse until he finally laid upside down on the bottom and slowly perished  Now I'm starting to wonder, though, if I even had adequate room for him to begin with. It's a 56 column tank and I have 1 dwarf flag cichlid, 3 angels, 8 serpae tetras, and 4 cory cats. There was only minimal fin nipping from the serpaes on day 1, but the tank has been peaceful for the last month from my observation. I do believe their territories are well established, and IMO there is room for more to be claimed. Should I try again with a Bolivian Ram or 2?

Also, my water parameters seemed OK. Zero ammonia, nitrates were at 10ppm, 0 nitrite, 7.2 pH.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

letsgowildcats said:


> I have recently added a Bolivian Ram to my tank, but unfortunately he didn't make it(swim bladder problems). ... Should I try again with a Bolivian Ram or 2?
> 
> Also, my water parameters seemed OK. Zero ammonia, nitrates were at 10ppm, 0 nitrite, 7.2 pH.


I had six bolivian rams in my 75 g for years (last one living still there). They do need a territory of there own. Maybe a 'column' tank does not give the necessary "footprint" for a group to live comfortably. My ram is old and hangs out with a group of cories but a breeding pair would probably work for you, IF they can claim some space for themselves.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You need a 24 inch 'footprint' per pair. I'm not sure what a dwarf flag cichlid (it's not a trade name where I am - is it Laetecara curviceps?) is, but odds are it also needs 24 inches - so it's crowded down at the bottom of a column tank - there's no more limiting aquarium shape than a column. 
If your current fish is a curviceps, one of the most peaceful cichlids, it will still attack any invader in its home.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

It is a Mesonauta festivus. She told me they were Festivums at the store, and the "slang" name is flag cichlid. He does have his special spot underneath a 3 column bridge where he sleeps every night, but the serpaes use it constantly for going back and forth between their territory on the other side of it. The festivum doesn't seem to mind. He hasn't shown any signs of aggression yet, but I will have to keep a close eye on him. Appreciate the info!*w3


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

M festivus is no dwarf - that is a big fish. There are four or five cichlids all sold under the same name, but they are all similar. You're looking at a 15-20 centimeter (6-8 inch), heavy bodied fish there. 
I had Mesonauta once for about a year, and found them kind of rough as they grew - very hard on any fish that annoyed them. I ended up giving them to a friend with a 240 gallon, once they had taken over my 75 gallon.
They are really pretty, but not the most gentle of tankmates....


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rams would do fine in your 56G tank. They are not very territorial. I have three in a 20G tank and they are doing great with Rainbows, Corys and Emperor Tetras. Don't mix them with large territorial cichlids. The important thing to keep in mind with Rams is they need clean water (low Nitrates). If not, they may suddenly die.


----------

